# Zach Randolph article: 23 & 10



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

> 23 & 10
> By Donald Christopher
> 
> August 5, 2007
> ...


:clap2: 

Pretty good read. 

Kinda puts things in perspective.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Zach Randolph put up those numbers on a decent team as well. The Blazers went 41/41 a few years back and he went for 20/10 then. The last year we were in the playoffs against Dallas he was inserted into the line up because of injuries and averaged something like 18/9. 


He will score for any team. It's all the other stuff that hurts the team that made him available for the little we got back.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Since the arrival of Zack Randolph as a Knick 

It is very hard to talk to Knick-Fans this Offseason about the quality of David Lee performance.* 

David Lee is an Abidextrous WINNER that could switch and play all three Frontcourt position well plus add Scoring, Rebounds, Assists, Steals, plus he is the best complimentary teammate on the Knicks Roster. 
All of this has been proved under two head coaches for two seasons (Brown & Thomas). 

*David Lee is a 100% better than Zack Randolph (We will see this when the season starts).* 
David Lee showed he is a compliment to Curry and Marbury Style of play inwhich gambling that Complimetary player Ron Artest could do the same is taking a BIG chance on upgrading the Kings Frontcourt with 7.0 Miller & 6.9 Lee. 

David Lee proved last season that he was a Starter at any of the three Frontcourt positions by complimenting performances with each of the Knicks Starters. And he even averaged a double-double while playing to Curry, Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Richardson style of play. 

*David Lee & Crawford are not BENCH-PLAYERS on this Knick-Team if your looking for the WIN. Crawford & Lee should've been STARTERS in the midseason with Coach Larry Brown. They Both are Starters & Finishers on this Knick team much more than Curry and Marbury.* 

What alot of Knick-Fans did not notice last season was the Majority of David Lee 28 MPG playingtime was with Eddy Curry to make Curry game look good. 
We Knick-Fans did not see much or any of David Lee playingtime with Channing Frye accept the Games after the Denver Brawl when both Frye & Lee were getting double-doubles (check last season schedule). 
When Lee went down with injuries the Knicks needed Crawford to help them WIN in the 4th quarter of every game last season because Curry & Marbury was not effective at all in the 4th quarter. 

There is one thing that all Knick-Fans do agree on is that if you trade David Lee it have to be for a NBA ALL-STAR that has to be a caliber better than Ron Artest one ALL-Star performance. 

The question of Portland giving up a 23-10 player after selecting C-Oden in the draft should be on alot of Knick-Fans minds? Does Portland believe that Channing Frye will do a better performance with his teammates than Zack?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiyaman said:


> *Since the arrival of Zack Randolph as a Knick
> 
> It is very hard to talk to Knick-Fans this Offseason about the quality of David Lee performance.*
> 
> ...



No. Portland management believes that Frye will be a better individual for the entire community and team than Zach was. Portland traded him for pennies on the dollar for a reason. He is still, right now......your best scorer and rebounder.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried to allow myself to picture David Lee as the starting PF but it didn't really make sense to me. 

Zach Randolph is a better scorer and solid rebounder who can post up or hit the 12 foot jumper -- things David Lee simply cannot do.

True, Lee compliments Curry better but at the end of the day, I subscribe to the philosophy that Zach should be the starter with Lee getting his minutes off the bench.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Not playing David Lee made me want to FIRE Coach Larry Brown on the spot. 

Not Starting David Lee made me want to Fire Coach Zeke after the draft this offseason. 

If Isiah want to WIN more games then he lose this season then David Lee & Balkman should receive 30 MPG this season. If Zeke depend on Jefferies, James, Curry, Zack, and Marbury then the Knicks offense/defense is still a "One on One" thang where NBA Teams find it easy to keep the Knicks from getting more than a 33 Win season. 

I really dont care much about Curry, Zack, or Marbury they are High scoring players on a losing team. They lack the basics of team-play by not committing themselves on the defensive end of the court as if they are Fourth Quarter scorers which they are not (unless the oponent have a big lead). They are just a teams high scorers without any Leadership Skillz within their talents. They have way too many FLAWS between the three of them to let them lead this Knick team in playingtime this season. Curry is only dangerous in the Low Post when he could get into position, which most Knick oponents does not let Curry do when the Knicks need a point.


----------

